# Full Report On Arrival



## MedicPrincess (Sep 23, 2005)

A medic just called her report to our ER.  It went something like this:

"Medic xx enroute to your facility with an approximately 40ish y/o f.  We have called a Trauma Alert.  She was found laying on her left side in the right lane of XXXX road.  She was initially responsive to painful stimuli by the FD upon their arrival, however she is now unresponsive.  Unsure if she was struck by a vehicle or was thrown from a vehicle. She has a bruise on her left eye, swelling around her nose, an abrasion on her right cheek, a laceration to her chin, some bruises to her neck, an obvious deformity to her right arm, brusing and swelling to her left arm, some abrasions that appear to be road rash on her lower back, her pelvis is stable, she has some abrasions to her right leg, swelling with deformity to her left lower leg, brusing to both feet.  Her vitals are 133/76, respiration 10, pulse 44, pupils unequal.  Pt is on 15 LPM NRB, and we are attempting to start an IV.  We will give a full report upon arrival in 2-3 min."

At that point the DR grabbed the radio and said

"Didn't you JUST do that??"   :lol:  :lol: 

Mind you, he had asked 3 times during her report if they have intubated.  Nurse kept saying "She hasn't got that far"   :lol: 

Pt got there, the DR looked at the Medic and said "Anything NEW in the last 2-3, because I think you covered it all on your radio transmission."  And walked away.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 23, 2005)

OK, that was pretty excessive, but the DR did not need to be such an *** about it. Was it a new medic? I could see myself doing that if I were nervous...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 23, 2005)

I would have only said:

Medic 804 (my old ID) to whoever;

3min ETA - Trauma Class Delta

40 Y/O Female

Found along the roadway, unkn MOI

immobilized per protocol *I say that b/c it pisses people off   

Bleeding controled/fractures splinted

Vitals, pupil info

O2 in place, ALS in progress, 2 mins out

we're clear.

15-20 seconds tops.

Leave the story for the trauma room, the scribe will want to know all of it again anyway. And in a city, with a busy ER, it's important to keep the HEAR clear.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 24, 2005)

how about "pt has sustained multi systems trauma to include______" adding only the most important. i.e. brain on sidewalk, tent stake in sternum etc

around here, if you talk for more than like 30 seconds they cut you off


----------



## Jon (Sep 26, 2005)

In philly..... all notification is by "HASTE" which is a radio network that used to be able to be used by the street medics, but they supposedly can't anymore... must be done by fireboard..... It is some form of paging system....

"XXXXXX Hospital..... Medic X is enroute to your facility with a 5 minute  ETA. 2 paitents. 1st - Trauma ALERT - 75 y/o Female, Altered LOC after an MVA. 2nd patient - Trauma Transport, 50 y/o Male - back pain. Repeating, XXXXX Hospital, Medic X .............."


----------

